# Movie Character vs Movie Character(Winner stays on)



## ECWRAWSMACKDOWN (Jun 29, 2011)

I will start

James Bond vs Harry Potter


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Harry Potter vs Gandalf


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gandalf vs. Michael Corleone.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Michael Corleone vs Tony Montana


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Michael Corleone vs Marty McFly


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Michael Corleone vs Tom Powers


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What character is that? I only see an actor...

Michael Corleone vs Kevin McCallister


----------



## Uness (Sep 1, 2016)

Michael Corleone vs Tyler Durden


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What character is that? I only see an actor...
> 
> Michael Corleone vs Kevin McCallister




He's played by James Cagney in *The Public Enemy, * one of the greatest gangster films of all time.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Michael Corleone

Michael Corleone vs Grand Moff Tarkin


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Michael Corleone vs Vito Corleone


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Michael Corleone vs Tony Montana


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Tony GOATana vs. Spock.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tony Montana vs Rocky Balboa


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tony Montana vs. Tommy DeVito.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Tony Montana vs Vincent Vega


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Tony Montana vs. Jules Winnfield.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Jules Winnfield

Jules Winnfield vs Pinhead


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Jules Winnfield vs. Butch Coolidge.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jules Winnfield vs. Mr. Blonde.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Jules Winfield vs Billy madison


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Jules Winfield vs. Mowgli.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Jules Winnfield

Jules Winnfield vs Zeus Carver


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Jules Winnfield vs. Nick Fury.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

good stuff, Jules Winnfield

Jules Winnfield vs Hold-Up Man, Coming to America (1988)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Jules keeps Winningfield vs. Major Marquis Warren.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Major Marquis Warren vs Stephen (Django Unchained)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Major Marquis Warren vs. John Shaft.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Major Marquis Warren

Major Marquis Warren vs Lieutenant Danny Roman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Major Marquis Warren vs Thanos

Pleasure serving with you, major. *army salute*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanos vs. Jeffrey "The Dude" Lebowski


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really testing me. I'd say "pass", but I don't run from hard choices like you do. Shots fired.

I'll go with The Dude.....I guess. I'm very conflicted on this decision.






The Dude vs Nick Angel (Hot Fuzz)


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

The Dude vs Dr. King Schultz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Dude vs Walter Sobchak


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Dude vs. John McClane.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Dude vs. Flower Child (Once Upon a Time... in Hollywood)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The dude vs Tommy Jarvis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tommy Jarvis vs. Nancy Thompson


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Nancy Thompson vs Cher Horowitz









Cher is clearly superior. No matter what anyone else says.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm glad you feel that way. :anna

Nancy vs. Shang Yu-ling, the Lady Hermit


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nancy vs Laurie Strode


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nancy vs. Suzy Bannion :mark


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nancy Thompson vs Regina George


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nancy vs. ROSE THE HAT!! :mark






:dance :dance :dance


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Nancy vs. Sam


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nancy vs ginny Field


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ginny vs. ROSE THE HAT!! :mark






:dance :dance :dance


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Rose the Hat vs. The Cat In The Hat


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

the cat in the hat vs dr loomis


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

dr loomis vs biff tannen


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Biff Tannen v Calvin Candie


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Calvin candie

Calvin candie vs Tony Stark


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Tony Stark vs. Rodimus Prime


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Tony Stark vs John Kramer


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Tony Stark vs. MechaGodzilla


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MechaGodzilla vs. Larry Talbot/The Wolf Man


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MechaGodzilla vs Lydia Deetz


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Lydia Deetz vs Jason from G-Force










Movie
https://youtu.be/fQRSN39nsSQ


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lydia Deetz vs Leeloo


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Leeloo vs Gandalf The Grey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Leeloo vs. Nick and Nora Charles


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Leeloo vs Queen Bavmorda


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Leelo vs ET


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Leelo vs D


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Leelo vs. Mira


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mira vs Black Widow










Scarlett vs Scarlett :banderas


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Black Widow vs Anton Jackson


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Black Widow vs. Lucy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gross.

Lucy vs. Dracula (Christopher Lee)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Lucy vs. Ashley Parker


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Lucy v Gunnery Sgt Hartman


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Gunnery Sgt Hartman vs Dirty Harry


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Dirty Harry vs Ash (from Evil Dead)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ash vs Ash ketchum


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ash (Dumb "Pokemon" Version) vs. Gill-man/Creature from the Black Lagoon


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Gill-man vs. Laura


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Gilman vs Sheriff Hoyt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gill-man vs. Frankenstein (Karloff)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Frankenstein vs Dracula (pick whichever you want)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frankenstein vs. The Purple Space Man with the Magic Murder Glove


----------



## Gurryman (Jan 29, 2019)

Frankenstein v. Rocky Balboa


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Frankenstein vs Lestat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frankenstein vs. Murder Legendre


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You are so late, Hep!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

yea yea fixed

Frankenstein vs Frankenstein


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT Karloff Frankenstein vs. Imhotep (Karloff)


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Frankenstein vs. Rose the Hat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's a squash match... but I still love Rose. :sadbecky

GOAT Frankenstein vs. Egon Spengler


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Frankenstein vs. Nami Matsushima


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Time to kill off Karloff

Nami vs Bluto


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Meiko!!! :mark

But Frankenstein. Don't mess with my monsters.

GOAT Frankenstein vs. Mako (Stray Cat Rock: Sex Hunter)










EDIT:

WHAT KIND OF HORROR FAN ARE YOU?!

Nami vs. Mako


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Nami vs. Gogo :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nami vs. Deadpool


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I was just thinking about Battle royale thanks ( and yes I know gogo is from kill bill but still).

gog vs Mitsuko










Ack doggone Phantom and his fast keyboard: 

Nami vs Mitsuko


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mitsuko










vs. Alice Johnson


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Mitsuko
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mistuko vs Cobra


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cobra vs. Gogo


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:monkey

Gogo vs. Sidney Prescott


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My standee must be avenged.

Gogo vs. Suzy Bannion AKA Best Final Girl


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Gogo vs. Shaun (of the dead)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Gogo vs Oh Dae Su


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Gogo vs Vincent Vega


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Gogo vs. Aubrey Plaza as Karen Barclay


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gogo vs. Kanji Watanabe


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Kanji vs Kazuo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kanji vs. Gigi










That's gotta be an exciting one for you, kids!


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Gigi vs. Holly Golightly


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Love Breakfast at tiffanys strangely enough

Holly vs Pinky


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Holly vs. Queen Mab


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Holly vs. Grand Moff Tarkin


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Well, this game's done. Nothing beats Peter Cushing. Except.... MORE Peter Cushing!


Grand Moff Tarkin vs. Van Helsing


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Van Helsing vs The Fourth Doctor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CUSHING-A-THON BEGINS NOW!!! :mark

Van Helsing vs. Doctor Who


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Van Helsing vs. Sherlock Holmes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oof! Holmes was my first superhero, so...

Sherlock Holmes vs. Dr. Namaroff


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sherlock Holmes vs. Victor Frankenstein


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Winner of the Previous Match vs. Black Widow

I gotta go soon.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sherlock Holmes vs. Gustav Weil


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sherlock Holmes vs Will Graham (Whatever version you want).


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sherlock Holmes vs. The Sheriff of Nottingham


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sherlock Holmes vs. Sgt. Kabukiman


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sgt kabuki vs toxic avenger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That was a test. 


You failed. :lauren

Toxie vs. Darkman


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Darkman vs Lee Woo-Jin


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Darkman vs Zebraman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkman vs. The Elephant Man/John Merrick 










My heart... :sadbecky


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> That was a test.
> 
> 
> You failed. :lauren
> ...


You put a troma person up there and he will almost always win if I'm picking.

Elephant Man vs Rocky Dennis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Elephant Man vs. Quasimodo (Laughton)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm gonna try for a John Hurt marathon now...


Elephant Man vs. The War Doctor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Elephant Man vs. Kane (Alien)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Elephant Man vs Sloth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Elephant Man vs. Quasimodo (Chaney)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Elephant Man vs Leatherface


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Elephant Man vs. May Dove Canady


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Elephant Man vs. Jesus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Elephant Man vs. Rose the Hat

I'm still on that kick.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Elephant Man vs Moses


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Elephant Man vs. Rose Tico


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Elephant Man vs. Mongo


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mongo vs Josephus


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mongo vs. Conan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mongo vs. Max Bialystock and Leopold "Leo" Bloom


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Close but 

Mongo vs Igor


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Damn... I can't vote against Marty...


Igor (Marty) vs. Igor (Nightmare Before Christmas)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Igor (Marty) vs. Veronica Sawyer


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Veronica Sawyer vs Nancy Downs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tough, tough. Very tough indeed.

Veronica Sawyer vs. Charlotte Flax


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Veronica Sawyer vs. Lydia Deetz


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lydia deetz vs Veronica Sawyer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lydia Deetz vs. Annalee Call


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

oops my bad phantom missed your earlier sawyer

Lydia Deetz vs May Wellend


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I will never forgive you.

Lydia Deetz vs. Susanna Kaysen


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have to go with Beetlejuice because I've never seen Girl, Interupted, and I can tell I wouldn't like it anyway, Beetlejuice is a fun movie, and Susanna Kaysen is real, so fuck her, she doesn't count. (Not that I won't ever use a real character, from time to time...)

Lydia Deetz vs Emperor Sheev Palpatine


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lydia deetz vs Asako


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lydia Deetz vs. Ramona Flowers


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lydia Deetz vs Liara T'Soni











Judging.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Movie characters, dammit!










But...

I'll allow it.

Sure, why not? In 2020, chaos is emperor. Let bedlam and anarchy reign! 



But... I won't pick. That's too easy. I mean, you all know for whom I will vote. 

So, let's just... wait. May the Devil take the hindmost!


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Lydia Deetz vs. Mina Harker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good work, Cheshire.

Lydia Deetz vs. Willy Wonka (The Burton One)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lydia deetz vs Jimmy mortimer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He's a dead f*ck.

Lydia Deetz vs. Fred C. Dobbs


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lydia deetz vs Willard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lydia Deetz vs. Swan


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Lydia Deetz vs. Annalee Call


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lydia deetz vs Creepy thin man


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Lydia Deetz vs. Creepy monotone Alice from 1966 Wonderland version


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lydia Deetz vs. Jan Švankmajer's Alice


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Jan Švankmajer's Alice vs. Zenescope's Alice


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, Lydia had a good run...

Jan Švankmajer's Alice vs. Tim Burton's Alice


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

It's your fault for making Alice an option....

Jan Švankmajer's Alice vs. 1985's Alice


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

1985 alice vs a movie character that I hope phantom doesn't know of, Simon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh, I've seen it. 

You can't stump me with Crispin. I actually know him.

1985 Alice vs. The Knave of Hearts


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

1985 alice vs Ray Cameron


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ray Cameron vs. The Deadly Mantis


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Deadly Mantis vs Fletcher Reede (Liar Liar)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Deadly Mantis vs. Tarantula


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Deadly Mantis vs. Godzilla


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The deadly mantis vs chrome skull










OT what was phantoms opinion on the chrome skull series?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Deadly Mantis vs. The Jabberwocky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> what was phantoms opinion on the chrome skull series?


Those films are fine.

Deadly Mantis vs. The Monster of Piedras Blancas


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Deadly mantis vs the Creep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deadly Mantis vs. Raoul


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Deadly Mantis vs Nancy Downs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deadly Mantis vs. Dr. Gogol


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dr Gogal vs Dr Evil


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dr. Evil vs Poison Ivy


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

dr Evil vs James Bond


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dr. Evil vs Arthur Fleck (Joker 2019)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dr Evil vs Dr No


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dr Evil vs Mr Freeze (Batman and Robin)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dr Evil vs Douche


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dr Evil vs Scar


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dr Evil vs Miss Stone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Miss Stone vs. Veronica Sawyer


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Veronica Sawyer vs Cooper


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Veronica Sawyer vs Doc Brown (Back to the Future)


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

Veronica Sawyer vs Bob Stone


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Veronica Sawyer vs Marty McFly


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Veronica Sawyer vs. George Bailey


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

George Bailey vs Hercules


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

George Bailey vs. Dracula (Bela Lugosi)


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

Dracula vs The Punisher


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dracula (Lugosi) vs. Mr. Hyde (Fredric March)


----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

Mr. Hyde (Fredric March) vs The Wolf Man (Lon Chaney Jr.)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mr Hyde vs Shadow


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mr. Hyde vs Mr. Miyagi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mr. Hyde (March) vs. Kasper Gutman


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mr Hyde vs Dr Sebastian Caine


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dr Sebastian Caine vs Pamela Voorhees (Friday the 13th)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Pamela Voorhees vs Amanda Kruger


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Jason Voorhees vs chucky


----------



## logicman26 (Nov 5, 2020)

Hello everyone, I am delighted to meet people excited about the movies as I am. The very fascinating thread you guys made here. I started to be passionate about films after I met a boy who was learning to be a film director. Thanks to him, I discovered this beautiful and exciting world. Unfortunately, we broke up badly, and since then, we have not communicated. But the love for the world of cinema remained with me. I'm glad I can appreciate the art that others do. Now I am the person who recommends movies to my friends. In fact, I can recommend a site https://watchseries.ga/genre/adventure/9mVnkffw where you can watch movies of any genre. The most important thing is that everything is legal. You can access it if you want.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

logicman26 said:


> Hello everyone, I am delighted to meet people excited about the movies as I am. The very fascinating thread you guys made here. I started to be passionate about films after I met a boy who was learning to be a film director. Thanks to him, I discovered this beautiful and exciting world. Unfortunately, we broke up badly, and since then, we have not communicated. But the love for the world of cinema remained with me. I'm glad I can appreciate the art that others do. Now I am the person who recommends movies to my friends. In fact, I can recommend a site https://watchseries.ga/genre/adventure/9mVnkffw where you can watch movies of any genre. The most important thing is that everything is legal. You can access it if you want.


there's a time and a place for everything, this is not it


----------

